# Spraying 24d LV4



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am thinking about spraying 1 or 2 of my pastures with some 24d LV4 to try and get rid of some broadleaf weeds. I usually don't need to spray anything but they got overgrazed last year and I have quite a few weeds in it this year that I think is slowing the growth of my burmuda down. How much 24d and NIS does everybody usually spray to the acer with good results? Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On Bermuda? It is too warm here to spray LV4. Amine is what we use when temps are in the upper eighties.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

You need to be careful with 24d . I have a vineyard about 5 air miles from me last year two different farmers and a home owner sprayed 24d within 1 mile off the grape nut . Well the grapes didn’t die but they sure got screwed up pretty bad they feel there may be limited grape production this year . Guy that owns the winery is probably out $250,000 of wine over an improperly applied 24d application.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> You need to be careful with 24d . I have a vineyard about 5 air miles from me last year two different farmers and a home owner sprayed 24d within 1 mile off the grape nut . Well the grapes didn't die but they sure got screwed up pretty bad they feel there may be limited grape production this year . Guy that owns the winery is probably out $250,000 of wine over an improperly applied 24d application.


 always a scary thought.. what was the time period the 24D was applied that damage the grapes. I have always said use the to 24D early in the spring and then put it away till fall or next spring.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> You need to be careful with 24d .


Definitely need plenty of surfactant and low drift large droplet nozzles and about a 4-5 mph breeze to ward against volatilization.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I use tee jet air induction nozzles and I know all about drift and volatilization of 24d that is why i have always been scared to spray it being in rice, corn, and soybean country. A friend gave me some of it they had left over from spraying rice last week so I figured I would give it a try but maybe I will just wait and try to clean it up next year before it warms up do to it being 92 deg today or i may just give it back and just spray some pastora on it. Thanks.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Endrow

They felt at the time of application there was no blatant screw up on the application maybe 85 degrees little to warm but not crazy. It was the absolute still evening along with morning temperature inversion and gental morning wind the next day . They figure the 24d moved the next morning. There is no way of telling where the damage came from either. 3 people fessed up to using 24d but it could have come from elsewhere.

In my daytime job I work in a lot of housing developments it is unbelievable how many lawn care guys are out spraying or spreading weed killer when it is 95 degrees and it sure smells like 24d sometimes takes your breath away. But the farmers always get blamed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

farmerbrown said:


> You need to be careful with 24d . I have a vineyard about 5 air miles from me last year two different farmers and a home owner sprayed 24d within 1 mile off the grape nut . Well the grapes didn't die but they sure got screwed up pretty bad they feel there may be limited grape production this year . Guy that owns the winery is probably out $250,000 of wine over an improperly applied 24d application.


was just watching Ag PHD and they were talking about a new formulation of 2-4 D.Way safer for drift.About $2 an acre more.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here, I would rather not spray 2-4d this late in the season.....if spraying Bermuda at this time, I would probably use cimirron or Pastora, both are dry flowables with limited drift potential. I still use AI nozzles and as low a pressure as I can get away with.....if you don't have any sandbur I would use the former. Not very costly and also controls Bahai.....


----------



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

always 1 pint per acre here unless weeds get over 6 to 8 inches then you better double that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a problem in our area for years, 1 st cutting of grass hay comes off June 1st , and 10 days later were full of milk weed or something like that no one wants residual herbicide and it it is just not good for 24d.. In wonder if it would not pay more hay growers to get approved to use Xtenda Max of Engina


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Grazon Next HL is awesome down here. I spray every March before the cotton comes up. I'm in a 2-4, D restricted county where after a certain date in March you have to have a permit. I simply ask my farmer friends to tell me when the cotton is planted and then tell them before I spray. The response are always thank you and go for it. The point, reaching out to neighbors will go a long way to preventing problems.

I angled out my spray boom from the neighbors peach trees about 20 feet. That small area of my hay fields is fully of weeds where it's night and day from my hay patch. The boom sprayer I use is more like a hose drizzle vs a fine spray so very little if at all drift.

On my neighbors is best to have the weeds for it's clear evidence there futile attempts to grow peaches in the Gulf Coast Region of Texas will not be blamed on my 2-4, D. Lol. Also, shows the power and results of Grazon Next HL.


----------



## hmve (Mar 27, 2013)

Grazon contains 2-4-D. So whats the difference ? Less drift?


----------

